# I need help with this



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I still don't understand how to do this. Any tips?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

are you left or right handed?


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

This one is tricky you have to position the wire just right in the jaws I find. If you look closely you will notice a sort of cutting edge in the jaws that is where I usually try to aim for.

Good luck I hope this helps.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

You mean I bought cable cutters for nothing ?!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Remember to test it by cutting your finger off first. You don't want to waste cable. It's bad for the environment.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Did the article say to make sure the cable wasn't energized?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

That's a tough one, but I'm still trying to grapple with this one.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

FlyingSparks said:


> That's a tough one, but I'm still trying to grapple with this one.


basically, you have to 

put the lime in the coconut,
drink it full up,
put the lime in the coconut . . .


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That picture is extremely misleading.

There is supposed to be a bang and a flash when you do that.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Photochopped!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I like the pictures that demonstrate "appropriate personal protective equipment." They'll have a guy in a hardhat, face shield, safety vest, and shoulder-length welding gloves so he can turn a #2 philips.



99cents said:


> Remember to test it by cutting your finger off first....


 Every single time I use a pair of 4/0 cutters to lop off a a piece of copper, it occurs to me that chopping off a finger would probably take about the same amount of pressure.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> I like the pictures that demonstrate "appropriate personal protective equipment." They'll have a guy in a hardhat, face shield, safety vest, and shoulder-length welding gloves so he can turn a #2 philips.
> 
> Every single time I use a pair of 4/0 cutters to lop off a a piece of copper, it occurs to me that chopping off a finger would probably take about the same amount of pressure.


Whenever someone is holding a piece of wire and I'm using cable cutters I ask if they want to keep the thumb or lose the thumb. Makes me giggle with glee every time. :laughing:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Big John said:


> I like the pictures that demonstrate "appropriate personal protective equipment." They'll have a guy in a hardhat, face shield, safety vest, and shoulder-length welding gloves so he can turn a #2 philips.
> 
> Every single time I use a pair of 4/0 cutters to lop off a a piece of copper, it occurs to me that chopping off a finger would probably take about the same amount of pressure.


Here you go!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It is all because of the sodium fluoride in the water you know...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FlyingSparks said:


> Here you go!


Holy f**king dainty screwdriver turning. I gotta figure the next picture is him trying to deepthroat that.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Big John said:


> Holy f**king dainty screwdriver turning. I gotta figure the next picture is him trying to deepthroat that.


Now that there is funny...I don't care who you are :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Want to learn some more?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I can strip the sheath by just nipping down with the linemans

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I can strip the sheath by just nipping down with the linemans
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


They have a lesson for that too. But they use a knife, I personally like to use a box cutter, but I'm learning new methods.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lefty Lucy? I think I woke up on the wrong side of the bed with her one time...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

....


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> Holy f**king dainty screwdriver turning. I gotta figure the next picture is him trying to deepthroat that.


Dude your awesome!:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MaxH (Mar 12, 2014)

You have to strictly follow the instructions and should be careful while doing it otherwise it can be harmful. You have to keep the cable in the middle-the cutting edge of the cutting piers...


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MaxH said:


> You have to strictly follow the instructions and should be careful while doing it otherwise it can be harmful. You have to keep the cable in the middle-the cutting edge of the cutting piers...


My advise, unless its an emergency don't do it. I sure don't.


----------

